# I'm back!!! Well kinda.....



## RezaD (18/5/16)

Hi fellow Reonauts..........

It's been a long long while since I posted on this forum so I thought I would just give a quick update:

It's been more than a year since the fateful day I entered Reoville. Well since then not much has changed except my juice consumption lol.

I have been vaping on the Grand 24/7 for more than a year pushing up to 15ml through her a day! not once has she missed a beat. Not once did she dissapoint!

I can truly attest to the quality and endurance of this misunderstood bastion of vaping. No other mod would have survived this year in the conditions I have subjected her to. Heat, cold, sand, stone, water you name it. This thing is indestructible.

These days all I really have time for is a quick coil and wick or just a wick change and I am back in business. I mix once a month and I am good to go. I joined the local NHW a couple of months after getting her and she even chases and apprehends criminals with me. She is my backup!

I have bought some other mods for my kids who also vape but the electronic mods just have not made me want to jump ship. Yes they give a nice vape and make clouds but that is not my forte - flavour, mod size and ease of maintenance has been the most important to me - so no other mod fits the profile.

Here is what she looks like after more than a year's 24/7 use:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (18/5/16)

Great to hear from you again. That Reo looks brand new!


----------



## Spydro (19/5/16)

Great read about a mod that will last a lifetime (the Reos are my top shelf gear too).

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jakey (22/5/16)

So hi guys...... Im back.... Almost. Collecting my reo tomorrow, will post pics  till then...... Cheers


----------



## Andre (22/5/16)

Jakey said:


> So hi guys...... Im back.... Almost. Collecting my reo tomorrow, will post pics  till then...... Cheers


Great stuff. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Jakey (22/5/16)

Haha I was so excited, I only seen now that I posted this in the wrong thread. Sorry. Will post the pics in the correct one.


----------

